#  Vorstellungen >   Halli hallo >

## Küken

Möcht mich auch mal Vorstellen,
bin eigentlich ausm Rettungsdienst, studiere PT/Gym und ST. 
Und möcht hier auch bissi mit schreiben.  
Ich selbst hab Schilddrüsenkrebs und bin somit also ein kleiner Profi bei allem was SD angeht.  
Lg Küken

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Küken und willkommen auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:  
schön das du zu uns gefunden hast. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Küken, 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. 
Ich bin auch ausm RD....
Ich hoffe du fühlst Dich hier wohl. 
Gruß vom Patientenschubser

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Küken! 
Auch wenn es nach deiner Beitrags-Anzahl schon fast zu spät für ne Begrüßung ist: 
Herzlich willkommen auch von mir hier im Forum!  :b_wink:  
Hoffentlich fühlst du dich auch weiterhin so wohl hier!  :smelling_flower:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Claus

Hallo Küken,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Dich hat es ja wirklich früh erwischt, aber Deinen Humor in Deinen bisherigen Beiträgen finde ich faszinierend.  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut: 
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und hier im Forum viele interessante Stunden!  :a_plain111:  
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## Küken

Vielen herzlichen Dank,  
mich bringt eben fast nichts aus der Ruhe...  :aced_it_cut:  
Kann immer lachen und bei so vielen lieben netten und lustigen Menschen hier muss ich doch einfach gut gelaunt durchs Leben hüpfen... 
Ich hoff ich kann mit meinem Wissen  :glasses01: (ich hab echt so ne brille  :Smiley:  ) hier auch einigen Leuten hier helfen... 
Ich wünsch dir noch nen wunderschönen Tag
Küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Kann immer lachen und bei so vielen lieben netten und lustigen Menschen hier muss ich doch einfach gut gelaunt durchs Leben hüpfen...

 *Na dann viel Spaß beim hüpfen* [img width=66 height=115]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/Baer_a_blau.gif[/img] *und helfen* [img width=67 height=115]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/aspirin.gif[/img]  *gruß vom Schubser*

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Küken! 
Einer muß ja der /die Letzte sein, .... auch von mir noch ein herzliches Hallo!  :shy_flower:

----------


## Küken

Halli Hallo, 
ich wollt hier mal sowas wie nen RE-Vorstellung schreiben  :Smiley: ))))))))
Bin wieder hier nach naja, fast einem Jahr.... Zwar ab und an mal hier gewesen aber die regelmäßigen Beiträge liesen wohl sehr zu wünschen übrig...
Ich bin wieder hier...
in meinem Revier...
war nie wirklich weg...
hab mich nur versteckt... 
Nun ja gibt viel zu erzählen  :Smiley: 
hab inzwischen nu seit 1.10. juhuu, ne anstellung als RA und darf auch nen Engel mit besetzen... boah... quasi endlich mein Traumjob... der Wahsinn... Hätte ich nie geglaubt  :Smiley:  
Gut ansonsten gibts zu sagen, die SD bin ch los, inkl. bissi viel Gewebe außenrum und mitm reden is noch nicht so ganz... Aber flüstern bzw. leise reden geht inzwischen wieder... Teetante sei Dank   , müssen ja mal wieder telefonieren... 
Nu muss ich aber mal hauskalt mahen, und ich freu mich auf ne schöne Zeit mit euch  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

So das freut mich ja mal wieder was von dir zuhören äh zulesen. 
Das mit der Stelle fruet mich sehr für dich da ich weiß das diese im Mom sehr rar gesäht sind.
Was zur H.... ist ein Engel? 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Küken

ein Schraubhuber....
Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.... ich bin so glücklich...Könnte die ganze Welt umarmen und jeden knutschen.
Darf nächstes jahr wenn ich mich gut Eingearbeitet habe, dann darf ich zum HEMS Crew Member... 
Und vielen Dank, ich dacht auch nie das ich nochmal ne STelle bekomm mit meiner Schilddrüse, und erst recht  nicht bei der momentanen Arbeitsplatzsituation, aber so ein Behindertenausweis hat was  :Smiley:  *freu*

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Nun ja gibt viel zu erzählen 
> hab inzwischen nu seit 1.10. juhuu, ne anstellung als RA und darf auch *nen Engel mit besetzen*... boah... quasi endlich mein Traumjob... der Wahsinn... Hätte ich nie geglaubt

 Kannst du mir der ich nun erst seit 15 Jahren im RD arbeite erklären was das sein soll ? 
Oder meinst du damit einen Helicopter?   

> ...ich zum *HEMS Crew Membe*r...

 Hier mal für alle UNWISSENDEN was HEMS bedeutet: *Helicopter Emergency Medical Service*, nix für ungut Küken aber das ist ein bisschen sehr früh oder meinste nicht?
Das ist bei uns in der Gegend alles andere als üblich, hier werden NUR Kollegen (innen) eingesetzt die min. 5 Jahre Fahrdienst und möglichst sogar noch eine mehrjährige Leitstellenerfahrung haben!
Dies gilt für *sekundär* wie auch für *primär* Einsätze!

----------


## Küken

ALSO, 
frühstens November nächstes Jahr und dann muss man noch mal normal Dienstschieben und dann darf man wenn der HEMS gepasst hat... Also frühestens Ende 2009.
Aber motiviert ungemein, auch enn ich bis dahin wahrscienlich gar nicht mehr arbeiten darf

----------


## Teetante

> Aber motiviert ungemein, auch enn ich bis dahin wahrscienlich gar nicht mehr arbeiten darf

 Schnuckiherzimausi,  
warum denn nicht?? 
Aber schön, daß Du jetzt erstmal wieder hier bist! 
LG, Teetante

----------


## Brava

Hallo Küken
Schön das du wieder hier bist :s_thumbup:

----------


## Küken

@Teetante, 
irgendwann muss ich doch mal totumfallen  :Zwinker:  Kann ja nicht ewig so wetermachen... Aber vorhr will ich unbedingt nochmal zu euch  :Grin: ...  
Lg küken

----------


## Teetante

> @Teetante, 
> irgendwann muss ich doch mal totumfallen   
> Lg küken

 Ja, aber bitte erst mit 90 oder so!!  :yes_3_cut:  
LG, Teetante

----------

